
Fortnite: Ninja won't play with female gamers - scaryclam
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/newsbeat-45169157
======
Insanity
Both points of view have something to them. Sounds like ab annoying decision
to make because you will either offend some strangers, or risk people
questioning your personal life.

